

Ask HN: Life after code - madspartan

I realized recently that I really love to design experiences and products but am not the greatest in the world at the actual execution/coding, not for lack of ability but I don't love it like the best engineers do.  I created a few fully functional apps/prototypes with Rails and iOS and am an excellent developer when I focus.  However, I feel I could provide more value and be better at conceiving and running the products.  What would you advise to move more in that direction?  Thanks!
======
ianhowlett
Hi. Sounds like you want to consider being a project manager, or maybe running
your own startup. I used to be a coder, then took an MBA (but you don't need
to be that drastic!), and now I run my own start-up called ViewsHound. I get
to conceive and run the products, and do a whole heap more besides, like
marketing etc. Maybe you could consider joining an existing start-up that's
still quite early stage but has a bit of funding.

I hope that helps, Ian.

------
petervandijck
You can go in a few different directions. Your techie background will serve
you well in all of these.

Project management. This is all about getting stuff done on time and on
budget. Get jobs at agencies, or large companies with their own internal
projects.

Product management. This is all about building the right thing in the right
way. You aren't just responsible for it being on time and working well, you're
responsible for the success of the product too. Get a job at companies with
products with large userbases.

User experience design. This is all about getting the user experience right.
You usually report to a Product manager or project manager.

A startup. This is all about doing it all. Including making sure there's
coffee in the morning.

The good news is: truly, a techie background will help you a LOT in all of
these. So you're doing good. Go for what interests you most. Just look for a
job and say "I am an X".

